# bookmarks



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

is there any way to sort my Bookmarks in alphabetical order as you can on a PC ? When I use Firefox and select a bookmark I've saved, they're all jumbled up and appear as I selected them over the months i.e. from first to most recent being last in the list.....which means i have to read each one to find what I want....help please ?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

airforce16764 said:


> is there any way to sort my Bookmarks in alphabetical order as you can on a PC ? When I use Firefox and select a bookmark I've saved, they're all jumbled up and appear as I selected them over the months i.e. from first to most recent being last in the list.....which means i have to read each one to find what I want....help please ?


Select 'Organize Bookmarks...' from the Bookmarks menu item dropdown to open Bookmark Manager, and you will see several sorting options under the 'View' dropdown.


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Dear Pensacola tiger,

thanks for the info.....but....using that string I already had them in order. What I'm looking for is a way to do it right from the desktop i.e. when I click on Firefox, the toolbar shows in order - File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools , Windows and Help. I am looking for a way to get them in alphabetical order right from here rather than from a drop down menu.....but thanks for the suggestion anyway.

Airforce


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

airforce16764 said:


> Dear Pensacola tiger,
> 
> thanks for the info.....but....using that string I already had them in order. What I'm looking for is a way to do it right from the desktop i.e. when I click on Firefox, the toolbar shows in order - File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools , Windows and Help. I am looking for a way to get them in alphabetical order right from here rather than from a drop down menu.....but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Airforce


Sorry, but I'm not sure what it is you're looking for. If you want to sort the bookmarks, you use the procedure I outlined, which is the way Firefox is written.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you mean that you are using the *Bookmarks Toolbar* along the top of Firefox, you can right click (Ctrl Click) in the list and select *Sort By Name* just like Pensacola Tiger suggested without opening the drop down.


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Augie65 and Pensacola tiger.

I've tried to right click on the word Bookmarks which appears along the Firefox toolbar but all I get there are five titles which read Bookmark this page; Bookmark all tabs; organize bookmarks (which lead to the drop down menu), Bookmark toolbar folder and FireFox and Mozilla links. The rest of the list shows all the bookmarks I've selected but they are NOT in alphabetical order but rather appear as selected.....

I've right clicked everywhere on that Firefox line but nothing happens.....


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Toolbar. Not menu bar.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

airforce16764 said:


> Dear Pensacola tiger,
> 
> thanks for the info.....but....using that string I already had them in order. What I'm looking for is a way to do it right from the desktop i.e. when I click on Firefox, the toolbar shows in order - File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools , Windows and Help. I am looking for a way to get them in alphabetical order right from here rather than from a drop down menu.....but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Airforce


If I am not mistaken there is a way to sort alphabetically the bookmarks that are in the toolbar so that they read in alphabetical order. Right click on one of the bookmarks in the toolbar and select "Sort by Name" that will put all of them that don't contain dropdown menus in alphabetical order. The ones with dropdown menus will remain on the left side (first, but also in alphabetical order). If you are wanting to organize the bookmarks on that toolbar that you have under a dropdown menu you will need to go the "organize your bookmarks" route. Hope that helps!!


----------



## leeeb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Can Someone Help Me??

I Want To Know If Its Possible To Send/transfer My Bookmarks On Firefox From One Pc 2 Another?

Thanks


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

There are plug-ins available for Firefox that will synchronize bookmarks across however many computers you wish to access.

I had a chance to check what I use and it's called Foxmarks Bookmark Synchronizer. Works like a charm. Just be sure you really want _all_ your bookmarks synchronized!


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guess I'm not explaining my problem properly. I'll try again.

When I have Firefox open, at the top of my screen I show File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools, Window and Help. When I click on Bookmarks, a drop down menu appears and it shows all the Bookmarks I've selected.

It is "those" bookmarks I would like to show in alphabetial order.....

Can it be done and if so how ?

Thanks


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Click on *Bookmarks*> *Organize Bookma*rks. In the list on the right window, *Ctrl + Click* in each folder and the main list and select *Sort By Name*.
You have to do this in each folder that you want sorted plus the main list. Sorting one folder doesn't sort all.


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Augie 65,

Thanks for the suggestions......I've tried every suggestions made on this subject and none of them have sorted the Bookmarks in alphabetical order so I'll just live with the way they are - they appear in the order selected and go to the bottom of the list.....

I had to laugh though because by right clicking with Control, my e-mails are now being sorted in alphabetical order.....haha...

Thanks and let's consider the subject closed.

Cheers


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

By now you could have manually sorted them. Just saying.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> By now you could have manually sorted them. Just saying.


Hey sweetie, you are aware that you "just said it" like 3 times??  Just had to give you some crap...just had to give you some crap...just had to give you some crap..........


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Did _not_. 

(must have been a hiccup during the maintenance they were doing on the forum, as I only pressed "Submit Reply" once)


----------



## eeyore77 (Jul 14, 2007)

Click Apple+B, which brings up the Bookmarks in a side bar. Control click on one of the bookmarks and select Sort by Name. Your drop down Bookmarks list should now be sorted by name.


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

eeyore77 you're a genius !!!

Followed your instructions and it worked like magic.

Thanks a million.....can I contact you if and when I have "other" problems ???

Cheers,

Airforce


----------



## eeyore77 (Jul 14, 2007)

No problem. Definitely not a genius though. No one could tell me how to fix the bookmarks either so I finally figured it out on my own. Glad I could help out others!


----------



## perfectway (Nov 16, 2007)

airforce16764 said:


> is there any way to sort my Bookmarks in alphabetical order as you can on a PC ? When I use Firefox and select a bookmark I've saved, they're all jumbled up and appear as I selected them over the months i.e. from first to most recent being last in the list.....which means i have to read each one to find what I want....help please ?


Just so you know it's not just you, it appears to me that bookmarks in Firefox really CAN'T be sorted. It's interesting they would leave out such a key feature like that. And to all who suggested right-clicking on one of the bookmarks, that doesn;t work on the Mac, it just sends you to the web site as if you left clicked.


----------



## perfectway (Nov 16, 2007)

Never mind....eyore is right....and it was so EASY (sarcasm off)


----------

